# Snow,Snow,Snow and more Snow No BS



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Just like 77-78 winter.Go to accu-weather to blog at Meteo-Madness-East Coast Snow and please watch the whole video.It's Coming!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

dont believe it until you see it , we were under about ten different winter storm warnings and ended up getting two days of rain...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;352881 said:


> dont believe it until you see it , we were under about ten different winter storm warnings and ended up getting two days of rain...


I will agree 100% with that. They are forecasting 1-3 tonight here and all it is doing is raining.:crying: Stupid weather forecasting sons of bit**s:realmad:


----------



## fordrules222 (Feb 3, 2004)

We were under a snow warning for 5-8" overnight, and another 2" during the day. We ended up with 3", but its better than nothing


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I will agree with you and them.I think this is the year for us.I think it is going to creep up on us very soon and we will get pounded just like 77-78xysport 



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Rcgm;352933 said:


> I will agree with you and them.I think this is the year for us.I think it is going to creep up on us very soon and we will get pounded just like 77-78xysport
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


i think you will be very disappointed ..


----------

